# Blue and Yellow Macaws



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi, I just got back from holiday and spent a lot of time watching parrot shows and now I REALLY want a blue and yellow macaw. I can't see it being possible for some years yet but thought I'd post a thread and just ask for some general info on them. 

Personally I can't see it being possible where I currently am as we have two cats. I'd like a parrot I could keep indoors and have more interaction with, plus I have virtually no garden so can't build an ourdoor avairy. 

One of my biggest passions is training animals mostly trick-training dogs but I'd love to attempt to train a macaw some impressive tricks. Another thing I'd like to ask and this may be a really stupid question but is it possible to train a macaw to toilet in one area?

I've never kept birds before but I'm one of those people who do insane amounts of research into animals and I'd rather buy the bird I want than one I don't. Thanks guys...


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi DogMan.

Blue & Gold Macaws are beautiful aren't they? They are also very loud, very destructive & very demanding! 

They need a large cage, even if it will be out of it for most of the day. Room must be taken into consideration for their long tail feathers. I once saw 2 B & G Macaws in a pet shop in a cage that was not tall enough for them, & their tail feathers were trailing in the droppings at the bottom of the cage. Also, do not have your antique ornaments & prize porcalein out, as it may well be knocked over by flapping wings.

As they are extremely intelligent, they need a lot of mental stimulation, both when you are with it, & when you are out. As you are into trick-training, that will be very good enrichment for a parrot. They can be taught to return to their cage to toilet, but I have never bothered with my parrots, I just have some kitchen roll to hand when they are out.


----------



## retic lover (Sep 23, 2008)

I totally agree with zoo man, they need huge cages both width and hight and the noise can be heard for miles ( hope you have good neighbours) they are extremely destructive and very powerful animals and belive me you wouldnt want a bite off one. I have been told by various bird experts that they have the intelligence equivelent of a five year old so they need heaps of stimulation.

So think really hard before you get one and make sure its a captive bred bird and not imported:2thumb:.

And enjoy if you do get one....


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Macaw = toddler with wings and a chainsaw strapped to its face... for the next fifty years.

I would dearly love a blue and gold myself, but I just can't make the commitment. I don't have enough time, I don't have enough space, and I have had enough books destroyed by my ex-hubby's Timneh Grey; I don't really want the shelves they're on taking apart!


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

Ssthisto said:


> *Macaw = toddler with wings and a chainsaw strapped to its face... for the next fifty years.
> *
> I would dearly love a blue and gold myself, but I just can't make the commitment. I don't have enough time, I don't have enough space, and I have had enough books destroyed by my ex-hubby's Timneh Grey; I don't really want the shelves they're on taking apart!


Hahaha loving the comparison, I certainly won't take the decision lightly. I don't really think I have the space required atm anyway as my rooms full of snake tanks :lol2: But in years to come I would LOVE one! 



Zoo-Man said:


> Hi DogMan.
> 
> Blue & Gold Macaws are beautiful aren't they? They are also very loud, very destructive & very demanding!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, the only space I really have available is 5.5ft high, 5.5ft wide, 2ft deep although I'd have it out almost always whilst I'm home I don't think that's really adequate. 



retic lover said:


> I totally agree with zoo man, they need huge cages both width and hight and the noise can be heard for miles ( hope you have good neighbours) they are extremely destructive and very powerful animals and belive me you wouldnt want a bite off one. I have been told by various bird experts that they have the intelligence equivelent of a five year old so they need heaps of stimulation.
> 
> So think really hard before you get one and make sure its a captive bred bird and not imported:2thumb:.
> 
> And enjoy if you do get one....



5 year old!wow I'm pretty sure dogs are equivelant to 2 year olds so that's really shocking..


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Yep, many parrots have the intelligence equivelent to a toddler. Search YouTube for Alex the African Grey, you'll be amazed at how he uses speech to tell his handler the difference between shapes, colours, materials, numbers & sizes.


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> Yep, many parrots have the intelligence equivelent to a toddler. Search YouTube for Alex the African Grey, you'll be amazed at how he uses speech to tell his handler the difference between shapes, colours, materials, numbers & sizes.


I've already watched him :lol2: As I said I have a passion for training animals I've watched a hell of a lot of footage on training aswell as read books etc. and ofcourse had a lot of experience with dogs. It's a real shame I don't have the space atm :whip:


----------



## Simons (Jul 10, 2010)

They're gorgeous!


----------

